# Tyson to OKC....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3913301

Dumbest move ever. I don't even care who they're getting in return. Dumbest move ever.

Thanks Deuce and Tyson. New Orleans appreciated you.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Good deal for both teams.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Good deal for both teams.


Please convince me.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well for your guys it get's you two healthy players and a pick that should be fairly decent. Although a good re bounder Tyson doesn't have much impact on the defensive end anymore. You shed salary, but get more players. Quantity over quality?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

There isn't a pick involved?  DeVon Hardin makes this deal much harder to handle, sorry!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Well for your guys it get's you two healthy players and a pick that should be fairly decent. *Although a good re bounder Tyson doesn't have much impact on the defensive end anymore.* You shed salary, but get more players. Quantity over quality?


I don't agree with this. Do you know how much the Hornets have been outrebounded and how many points have been given up in the paint since Tyson has been out with that ankle injury? And once Wilcox and Smith's contract is up at the end of this season then what? Not a good move. Couldn't they have at least held on to Tyson until the offseason?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Someone on another forum is saying this deal is still in the finishing up phase and supposedly two picks will be involved. We'll see. I'm still not happy.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Two picks to New Orleans would easy the pain, but moves like this have to be done don't you agree. Financially. Wilcox and Joe aren't garbage and maybe DeVon Hardin could be something like Tyson in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People will cite the record of the Thunder and Hornets, but if you replace Paul with Westbrook, the records of both teams would be reversed, so losing Tyson isn't that big of a deal. They got two guys who are healthier with better contracts who will be big improvements over who plays when Tyson misses games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Two picks to New Orleans would easy the pain, but moves like this have to be done don't you agree. Financially. Wilcox and Joe aren't garbage and maybe DeVon Hardin could be something like Tyson in the NBA.


To be honest, I've always liked Joe and Wilcox. But you don't just get rid of a 26 year old center that's not garbage. Heaven knows Hilton Armstrong isn't ready to be a starting center. Unless Tyson's ankle injury is chronic, it's not a good move. I agree that 2 picks would probably ease the pain some and businesses (which is what the NBA is) definitely have to do what's best financially. Gotta keep your payroll in order.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Has the NBA given up on DeVon Hardin? I haven't heard much about him since draft time. He seemed to be fairly athletic and have a defensive mind-set.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm beginning to wonder if Tyson's ankle injury is more serious than the team let on. I wish the best for him, just not when he's playing against the Hornets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they don't get two nice picks this is stupid because all you end up with is capspace.That's not the sort of thing that's going to make Chris Paul want to stick around when his extension is up.If you get two picks than that is a completely different matter.

Honestly CHandler hasn't done very much this year.He has not rebounded well,he's not been healthy and he's been in foul trouble so much that it's kept it him off the floor.His defense is overrated,except that the Hornets have nothing to replace it with.If Hilton were playing better Chandler would look pretty expendable,but he's even more foulprone than Chandler and even less capable of dealing with really big guys defensively.If you had something aside from Ely and Hilton maybe you can make this deal,but the real value of Chandler is that he's been the only big guy they had.


I would pretty much expect that Chandler will suddenly start playing like he did last year though.I simply don't think he's been playing with enough effort this season and a rebounder who doesn't exert enough effort isn't going to rebound.I'll bet that he gets mad and starts playing well again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

OKC should've grabbed Sene.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

But does this indeed create cap space? Or does it just help them avoid the lux tax? I'm a fan of the game on the court. I don't care to have to wonder about all this behind the scenes stuff. I only want to see a competitive team on the court.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> OKC should've grabbed Sene.


:laugh: Funny. The only fans who want Sene are the ones who don't see him play. I haven't heard anything positive since that 8 min video scouting report. He is the perpetual project.

Wilcox should benefit from Paul, but don't count on the defense. He is going to get his chest caved in guarding other post up 5s.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> OKC should've grabbed Sene.


:laugh: Funny. The only fans who want Sene are the ones who don't see him play. I haven't heard anything positive since that 8 min video scouting report. He is the perpetual project.

Wilcox should benefit from Paul, but don't count on the defense. He is going to get his chest caved in guarding other post up 5s.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> But does this indeed create cap space? Or does it just help them avoid the lux tax? *I'm a fan of the game on the court. I don't care to have to wonder about all this behind the scenes stuff. I only want to see a competitive team on the court*.


Thanks for making my point. I'm so pissed right now. I found out when I was at work and it ruined my damn day. I have to officially say sorry to my patients and their family members who had to deal with me after I read this news.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What about the chemistry change from now on...thats something to watch.

Im really not excited about this trade at all. However I will be watching to see if Tyson stays injured. If for some reason his ankle is worse than expected then I will give this trade a thumbs up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Thanks for making my point. I'm so pissed right now. I found out when I was at work and it ruined my damn day. I have to officially say sorry to my patients and their family members who had to deal with me after I read this news.


I hear you. I'm not as p*ssed as I was earlier but I'm still not quite that happy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I feel like this deal was made just to make a deal ya know...


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

^^That's exactly what I feel about that Bonzi deal last season. Number one we could have used B Jax expiring contract this year. Number two we didn't re-sign Bonzi. Number three we got stuck with Mike James salary. Oh well, it's all in the past. I'm done dealing with the Hornets for today.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And Deuce is gone which was pretty much expected but you still hate to see a fan fave leave.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few times I've watched Wilcox and wondered how he would look on the receiving end of CP's alley's. I guess we'll see now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Its funny because just a few weeks ago I said to myself "Self, I think Chris Wilcox would me a major upgrade to Melvin Ely." but I didn't think it would be at the expense of Chandler.

I also asked for Desmond Mason at one point...I think I should just start asking for Lebron or Bosh or Amare huh?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm really stoked for Wilcox in NO. I've always liked him, and CP3 is going to make him into something more.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

There's an audio interview with Bower on Hornets.com if anyone is interested in listening.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I'm really stoked for Wilcox in NO. I've always liked him, and CP3 is going to make him into something more.


I don't doubt that...but I just wonder where the direction of the franchise is headed. I mean if this was a solely economic move you have to think that the ownership has taken a step back to its previous days where they didn't seem to want to win at all. I really had faith that Shinn and Co. had changed their ways and were focused on putting a high quality team on the floor despite the costs. Bower had made really solid moves since he's come aboard IMO but this one just doesn't do it for me yet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I don't doubt that...but I just wonder where the direction of the franchise is headed. I mean if this was a solely economic move you have to think that the ownership has taken a step back to its previous days where they didn't seem to want to win at all. I really had faith that Shinn and Co. had changed their ways and were focused on putting a high quality team on the floor despite the costs. Bower had made really solid moves since he's come aboard IMO but this one just doesn't do it for me yet.


Well I don't know if I'd go so far as to say all that just yet. You have to manage your finances and payroll in order to stay competitive. Especially in a small market that is shared with another pro team. I'd prefer to have kept Tyson but I still think they'll be a competitive team on the floor. We have a couple of nice sized contracts in our books even though Shinn has been known to be "cheap" in the past.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

As long as the Hornets stay in New Orleans, and keep Chris Paul(happy). I'm fine.

But the way this went down, im worried.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Well I don't know if I'd go so far as to say all that just yet. You have to manage your finances and payroll in order to stay competitive. Especially in a small market that is shared with another pro team. I'd prefer to have kept Tyson but I still think they'll be a competitive team on the floor. We have a couple of nice sized contracts in our books even though Shinn has been known to be "cheap" in the past.


Having "nice sized contracts" doesn't equate to putting a quality product on the floor. Which we both know is what you and I want above anything else. The Hornets organization has been known to do neither in the past. However we have a quality product on the floor now but a few of our contracts are not favorable. Peja is one. I love Peja and have since his rookie year but I really wonder about his durability and his presence in big games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP saves the day tonight...I don't remember ever seeing the hornets play so much iso as they did tonight.I guess they really liked the matchup of DX on Krstic...no idea why OKC would put him on West,but whatever.The team just didn't seem to have any flow after the first quarter.

Hornets pick up a game on the Spurs,looks like they'll stay even with the rockets.They need to get their crap together fast.If they don't they'll get a lottery pick out of this trade


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> *Having "nice sized contracts" doesn't equate to putting a quality product on the floor.* Which we both know is what you and I want above anything else. The Hornets organization has been known to do neither in the past. However we have a quality product on the floor now but a few of our contracts are not favorable. Peja is one. I love Peja and have since his rookie year but I really wonder about his durability and his presence in big games.


I know it doesn't but we had nice sized contracts and we had/have a quality product on the floor. How many teams can you point to that have players with contracts that are not favorable? Quite a few I'm sure. This happens all the time. Hopefully it will not happen all that often but it does happen. People used to say Shinn will never pay money for bigger named free agents and he has. He knew he had to put a winning product on the floor especially coming back to New Orleans post Katrina and trying to rebuild a fan base. Unfortunately they had to get rid of one and his contract today. Last season when the Hornets were on their way to 56 wins (the most in franchise history) and the SW Division title not many people were questioning the money they spent. They gave Posey a little more than they'd probably would have liked to but I guess that's what they felt they wanted to do. Let's just see how it all pans out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to give a shout out to Mr. West. CP with the game winner but West was ballin tonight. 37pts(13-20), 13rebs.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

West played a really good game. They needed every point he made.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> West played a really good game. They needed every point he made.


They most certainly did.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Tyson Chandler to the Oklahoma City Thunder, in a money-saving move, as Chris Wilcox and Joe Smith move on to the Hornets. And so it begins.
> 
> The first reaction to any trade that sends a once-studly 26-year old center away from a team with championship hopes usually would have you walking along the dark side of the street.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AsC4kL0gAIIi08ot9u9.yWO8vLYF?urn=nba,142055


GM Bower: Deal provides some financial flexibility​


> OKLAHOMA CITY -- In a move that likely will keep Hornets owner George Shinn from having to pay a luxury tax penalty this summer because of a high player payroll, the Hornets traded starting center Tyson Chandler to the Oklahoma City Thunder for two big men with expiring contracts.
> 
> The Hornets obtained forwards Chris Wilcox and Joe Smith and the draft rights to DeVon Hardin, the 50th overall pick in the 2008 draft who is playing in Greece.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/1234938182272770.xml&coll=1



> CP on the trade:
> 
> “I’m gonna miss him. I’m gonna miss him big-time. He was my “big-fella.” Everybody always talks about how much better I made him but he made me a much better player. He instilled so much confidence in me. Oklahoma City is getting a great player and an even better person.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If this financial flexibility allows us to make a greater push in free agency then I would be a happy man. We really have to get this team some sort of insurance against Mo Pete and Peja's injuries.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I just want NOH to get some stability on the court, and in the office.

The whole Seattle deal worries me for teams futures.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson back with the Hornets. He failed the physical.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/02/tyson_chandler_fails_physical.html

Is there more information than this gives.I mean OKC knew he had a bad ankle...Is it something else on top of that?Not so sure this is good news.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no idea what to make of this


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

biggest problem the hornets have had so far is that they haven't been getting enough out of Chandler(and absolutely nothing much of the season)...the status quo wasn't working and if they don't have a healthy chandler or anything else to replace him they're in real trouble.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well that article is just a blog. I'm pretty sure they'll be more (another article) later tonight or tomorrow. Either they'll scramble to make another deal with other players or they'll wait to make a move during the offseason. ??????????


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What if this trade debacle inspires Chandler? What if we get a defensive madman?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> What if this trade debacle inspires Chandler? What if we get a defensive madman?


I'd just like him to take the first step which would be to get healthy if that is possible. And then take it from there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "This is absolutely crazy," Chandler said in a telephone conversation Wednesday night. "I'm super shocked. This is nuts."
> 
> "I was really disappointed too when I was traded," Chandler said. "I felt like if we were healthy we had a championship team in New Orleans. But I didn't want to sulk so I started to get excited about the new challenge in Oklahoma City. I felt I could help turn that team around."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3917505


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thunder apparently claiming they backed out of this because of an old toe injury which their own doctor repaired.It's like he's saying his own work was subpar...They just chickened out because of his contract and the way Chandler has underperformed his contract this year.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ Yep.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If the Hornets aren't bs'ing about wanting to have more depth in the frontcourt there are going to be some bigs they could sign after their teams waive them.If they really want Joe Smith then they should go talk to his agent.The kings have waived Mikki Moore and everyone seems to believe he's on his way to the Celtics.However he was with the Nets who in theory run the same offense as the Hornets.I have absolutely no idea about how much he could contribute right now,but if the hornets were serious about this year they have to try to improve their frontcourt rotation.This seems to be the only thing they might do.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Diable said:


> If the Hornets aren't bs'ing about wanting to have more depth in the frontcourt there are going to be some bigs they could sign after their teams waive them.If they really want Joe Smith then they should go talk to his agent.The kings have waived Mikki Moore and everyone seems to believe he's on his way to the Celtics.However he was with the Nets who in theory run the same offense as the Hornets.I have absolutely no idea about how much he could contribute right now,but if the hornets were serious about this year they have to try to improve their frontcourt rotation.This seems to be the only thing they might do.


That's true. How much of the Hornets' MLE do they have left? Cause Boston has like 2 mill left and CLE has like 5 mill, so they might be in a better position to sign someone like Mikki Moore.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone they get would have to take the veterans' minimum of which half would be paid by the league according to the cba.It only matters if someone else has the ability to pay more than the veterans minimum,which the hornets could not as they gave the MLE to Posey and are over the cap


----------

